
A seed-stage accelerator for women in STEM - sethbannon
https://wefunder.com/xx
======
npt4279
Founder of Wefunder here.

50% of Wefunder's team of 22 are women. So we're passionate about helping more
female founders, particularly inspiring very early-stage ones that this path
is possible.

We're open to any ideas on how we can make this better!

~~~
lindsayt
Hi! I'd love to connect with you. I work with non-technical founders, mostly
women, to help them sell the right product before investing too much in
developers building the wrong one. There are a few people I can share this
opportunity with and can think of a bunch of places on Facebook to get the
word out.

~~~
npt4279
Awesome. Jiwon is organizing it - you can email her at jiwon@wefunder.com.
Thank you!

